# Philadelphia @ Toronto



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Allen Iverson and the Philadelphia 76ers saw their surprising undefeated start come to an end.
> 
> They'll try to rebound from their first loss of the season Wednesday when they visit the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061108/PHITOR/preview.html


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

See if I can give some updates. I'm writing a paper too, but we'll see if I can handle it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Just gettin in here, I should be able to do updates for the 2nd half anyone wanna update me on what happened in the 1st half

I see were down 5, not to worried about that jus wanna know how we have looked so far Im guessing a lil slow Offensively due to score?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nah, stuck watching the stats.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

For you Philly residents, what radio stations to these games come on?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It comes on 610 WIP, but the internet feed is blocked.

I didn't really get to pay much attention earlier but the problem I saw was that they were settling for way too many outside shots. Also they were a little lazy getting out to defend on the perimeter. They're up 60-58 right now.

Dalembert just got a monstrous block on Kris Humpries, which lead to a semi-fast break miss by Korver.

The paint is open to attack, the Sixers just need to take advantage.

Iverson just nails a corner jumper from about 16 feet. 62-58 Sixers.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sammy has been HUGE in this 3rd Qtr, had a block or 2, coming up with Offensive boards and scoring on the fast break, it just really looks like hes doing it all.



Sammy just got his 5 block of the game as I type.



O yah that guy ummm whats his name, Allen Iverson, yah thats it hes feeling it too!

62-58 Sixers


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice first step by Bosh to the baseline drawing a foul on Dalembert sending him to the line. Hunter came from behind preventing it from being a three point play.

One thing I've noticed though with the Raptors is that the 76ers don't have anyone who can stay in front of him, so when he's driving it's trouble.

Bosh hits both from the line, 62-62.

Korver is fouled by Jose Calderon after posting him up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Three second was just called on Korver.

I'm kinda mad at him, he called for the ball with the smaller Calderon on him but he had a great chance to take the ball to the baseline for an open basket. There was no help coming, instead he passed out to Dalembert.

He's got to be able to feel that at this point, take two hard dribbles and then spin right to the basket, that would be all day.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They need to stop settling for quick shots on the outside, you live and die by that. Should try working the ball some into the bigs, and move it back out if neccessary.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

great reboundin by Webb and Sam.

wish Webb wasn't in foul trouble


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Quarter starts with Webber finding Hunter right under the basket, for two. 71-71.

The Humpries catches a rebound off of Porno Player's miss, because Korver didn't box out. 73-71.

Hunter with another basket, this time off a Korver missed jumper. 73-up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice vision by Iverson to breakdown his man and find Hunter under the basket for the slam. 75-75.

The Humphries scores, interior D needs to step up.

Willie Green drops that three in. 78-77 Sixers.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We are just playing horrible Defense right now, doing a great job on the offensive end but everytime we score they come back in the next 15 seconds and score. 

I am Lmao at them trying to double team iverson up top and then him going right thru them everytime


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

webber wouldve been had a triple double if he wasnt in foul trouble


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Raptors are getting into the paint way too easily, Fred Jones just barely missed that one.

Humphries almost got a dunk on Dalembert if it weren't for him being stripped, Bosh with the rebound, out of bounds. Raptors ball, then the Raps turn it over.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Griddy said:


> webber wouldve been had a triple double if he wasnt in foul trouble


Webber is having a rough time in this 2nd half. Hes just not there on the Offensive end right now.


Sammy bucket and the foul going to the line for the lead


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson finds Dalembert in the paint and he lays it in and is foul. 82-82. 7:18 left in the game.

Damn. Dalembert fouls Bosh after Bosh gets a rebound from having his shot blocked. Bosh hits both 84-82 Raptors.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson nails a jumper in Calderon's face, and then Green steals a bad pass and takes it the other way for a layup. 86-84 Sixers.

TJ Ford's coming back in and he's been giving the Sixers trouble all night.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Korver needs to keep taking advantage of that miss match as long as TJ stays in there


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Parker gets a shot to go over Dalembert. 86-86.

Korver has a post up opportunity on Ford, and he hits a turnaround jumper 88-86.

I really want Korver to start setting that up, everyone's going to expect the jumper if they aren't sending help he has to try and get to the rack. Do that enough and force them to send a double when he gets that matchup, then he can find the open man. It shows how much they disrespect him out there tonight by always punting a PG on him.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> Webber is having a rough time in this 2nd half. Hes just not there on the Offensive end right now.
> 
> 
> Sammy bucket and the foul going to the line for the lead




I HATE that webber has been strugglin'.

I miss the 20 10 and 5 days 

but I also love that Sixers a showin' there capable of winnin' with the 2nd star strugglin'.

We're gonna need this effort come playoff time


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's way too easy to penetrate on this defense, I need to see more movement defensively.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Griddy said:


> I HATE that webber has been strugglin'.
> 
> I miss the 20 10 and 5 days
> 
> ...


yah you gotta give green his props tho hes haven a great 4th qtr and you were a lil hard on him earlier :biggrin:


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> It's way too easy to penetrate on this defense, I need to see more movement defensively.



Iverson reaches and gambles too much


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> yah you gotta give green his props tho hes haven a great 4th qtr and you were a lil hard on him earlier :biggrin:


lol. i dunno man.

he's just too shaky for me.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Raps are shooting 19-20 from the line, I'm not buying any of these complaints about the new ball.

Webber posts up Porno Player in the post, drop step and jump hook. 93-91 Sixers.

Iverson tries to draw a foul and flops but it's not called, he ends up fouling a shooting Ford.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Griddy said:


> lol. i dunno man.
> 
> he's just too shaky for me.


come on man lol

2 HUGE threes

that steal and lay in

and now jus a huge rebound

Hes playing BIG right now


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Griddy said:


> Iverson reaches and gambles too much


It's not even that, from what I've seen he's not gambling as much as he has in the past.

This is a team wide thing though, too many players are getting into the paint with ease, there's no excuse for that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Great fingertip rebound by Dalembert off of that Webber miss, and he's fouled. Dalembert pulls another rebound after an Iverson miss but misses a short hook on the front of the rim.

Ford takes the ball down the court and draws the foul from Green. Hits 1 of 2 from the line. 93-92 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, dude.

Fred Jones blows right by Korver and Dalembert picks up his 5th foul of the game.

Iguodala is in for Korver.

Jones hits both, 94-93 Raptors.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber with a nice hook and basket, 95-94.

Bosh smartly attacks Dalembert who is in danger of fouling out and scores. 96-95 Raptors.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber got away with a walk right there! It's all cool cause Dalembert got the rebound and is fouled.

98-97 Raptors.

Hits one of two to tie it up.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Another Huge Sammy Rebound off a Webber miss and he gets fouled

but only makes 1 of 2 FT to tie it up


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> come on man lol
> 
> 2 HUGE threes
> 
> ...



lol.
i give him his credit for todays game.

but im sayin... regularly... I just hate to see him in


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Webber needs to hurry and get this jumpshot back 

we could be blowin teams out when he makes these shots to open up the defense.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Goddamn Sammy jus screwed on a bull**** foul he never even touched Bosh


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sammy fouled out, I'm going to sound like a homer for a change.. but I think that's a terrible call.

Ball doesn't lie as Bosh misses the free throw that followed.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

smh @ dalembert gettin fouled out

YES @ the miss free throw!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Allen Comin thru in the clutch again

man jus amazing


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, that was a dagger of a shot by Iverson over Parker.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ford beats Iverson on the baseline and lays it in. AI needs to force Ford towards the center of the court there especially with Hunter having to stay with Bosh.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice!

Iverson finds Webber for a close jump hook. 102-102.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Screw that **** :curse:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WOW.

That was great defense by Webber, he deflected the ball out of Bosh's hands.. Bosh runs out to get it and nails a desperation three. That's why he's an All-Star. Damn.. I didn't think that was going to go in.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers still have two 20's left, so Mo has Korver hit both his free throws. 5 seconds left.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

such a lucky shot, id give bosh 10 of those shots uncontested again and he might not even make one. God damn that pissed me off so much


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn.. I was wrong they didn't have any.

Nice look, nice shot by Iguodala and it misses.

Raptors win.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> such a lucky shot, id give bosh 10 of those shots uncontested again and he might not even make one. God damn that pissed me off so much


That's why sports are so great. Amazing things like that only have to happen once.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ya know what kills me, Dre doesnt try to do **** the whole game, but then wants to take the last shot

Screw you Bosh :curse: 

O well, theres always next game. but i aint gonna lie this hurts


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Iguodala should have pounded his way inside, wtf @ the step back.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Was there time for him to pass it to someone else? It is frustrating that he's not going for his, especially with Webber taking a backseat.. but that was a good look that was right *there*. The fact he has the confidence to shoot that shot is good, now he needs the confidence to get his more often.

I think they might have to do like the Suns did with Diaw and put him in situations where plays are called for him. Perhaps, since Iverson is running off guard allow Iguodala to run point while Iverson is on the floor with him. The idea being hope that with the ball in his hands that he becomes more aggressive more often.

Cause really I've been riding him for years, and he played well in garbage games last year, but he's gotta show me something.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

this 3-2 record is ****in' ugly


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well AI was right there looking for the pass as soon as dre got the rebound, Allen prolly could of got in there for the layup hes that quick.

The Nets just beat the Jazz too this night jus keeps getting worse and worse


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pretty exciting game. Dalembert was a beast.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

These are the Sixers I know, it was a good game though


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see BEEZ posting here again after we start losing.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wat a lucky shot by bosh, he didnt even hit a 3 last year, and already has 2.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> wat a lucky shot by bosh, he didnt even hit a 3 last year, and already has 2.


Bosh spent all summer working on the three, Sam Mitchell has said he can shoot them if can make them. He made several in the preseason, and some playing for USA in the summer. Now that doesn't mean it wasn't lucky, but he does have that range.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> wat a lucky shot by bosh, he didnt even hit a 3 last year, and already has 2.





> "I don't want to say that he just threw it up there because I have seen him make that shot before,'' Iverson said. "It was a good shot and those are the kind of shots you need from your star player to win basketball games.''


...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Nice to see BEEZ posting here again after we start losing.


:laugh:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Damn I wish I was here during the game I see Coates and Route were here with Giddy. Usually when I'm here its dead thats why I didnt even bother to come check during the game. Yeah this one hurt the hell outa me. Lucky *** Bosh. I perceeded to drink heavily last night after the game. Woke up this morning and had a terrible headache and went to work. Oh Well. I liked seeing Hunter and Sammy in there at the same time last night. What did you guys think of that. 


AND BTW.....I'VE BEEN WONDERING WHERE BEEZ WAS?????? I KNEW AFTER THIS LOSS HE'D SHOW HISELF :biggrin: lol BEEZ:rocket: :biggrin:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LOL I said it was a good game!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Just joking with you Beez :biggrin: 

but on the real come on back....Been missing your input round here even though we disagree sometimes......Your still an O.G. poster so come on back..... :cheers:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I had been posting from Chicago the last week so I hadnt seen any Sixers games up until this one. I didnt even post in the Indiana loss. But Im home so you'll see me around more often. Soooweeee


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I had been posting from Chicago the last week so I hadnt seen any Sixers games up until this one. I didnt even post in the Indiana loss. But Im home so you'll see me around more often. Soooweeee


I'm looking at you but you ain't hollering back.


----------

